# It's starting



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Walking the dogs this evening, one eye on them, the other on the water,
and got to see the evening feed start up. Afternoon temps almost hit 70° F.
Looks like Koi aren't the only excuse...errr....indicator, that it's a good time to go fishing

                                    

As it starts...


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

...and after about 5 minutes, it gets downright busy!

I almost feel sorry for the topwater minnows,
but not enough that it interfered with tossing a small rapala for a while.
Small bass, bluegills and crappie popping on top. No, still no hooks on the lure.


----------



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

Sounds like fun!


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

I believe you're right.  This is the first bass I've caught in 6-7 weeks. However, I've been spending the bite-less downtime scouting new bass spots, so I think a couple more warm days will start to produce bigger specimen.


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

Heck yeah, it gets me excited. And thanks Hammer for including the secret color of choice in your picture.


----------



## redgheenoe (Apr 28, 2007)

Red Shad in not a secret


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> Red Shad in not a secret


;D Got that right!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Culprit Red Shad...
Caught my biggest largemouth ever, and the most LM ever than any other lure of choice.


I was out at one of the tarpon canals I frequent.
I was hoping for the warm temperatures to have them feeding on top.
So I brought the fly rod with me.
I made my cast at a fishy looking area and immediately saw a boil.
Strip, strip, strip, nothing.
So I recast at the same spot and automatically see three rollers surrounding my fly.
So I let it sink, strip, strip, strip, nothing.
I see a roll out the corner of my eye as I'm striping.
I turn and look at the roller and then my fly got crushed by a tarpon.
When up instantly for a jump.
As I'm bringing it closer to shore, it's at about 5' away it gets to the grass beds and it decided it wanted to go for more so it tried to go off deeper but couldn't so it went up for one more jump.
Sadly, the fly came flying out of it's mouth. 

While this was going on, I saw about 25 other tarpon rolling.
Just like the flip of a switch they turned on, but just as fast as it started, it stopped.
I didn't see another fish.

It was a cute little tarpon.
probably around 24"....lol

I'll probably stop by tomorrow a little earlier when it's a bit warmer.


----------

